# Tried the nos........



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

he he he holy cow it's fun  This little engine really can get up and move.. 

Sorry had to share


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

How much are you using and what engine are you using it on?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

ZEX 55 shot, on my 1.6L sentra.. Very fun


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I've thought about doing it because of the hp value per dollar. Are you using the computer controlled one or just the regular oldschool?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2002)

It's the computer controlled, So far I like it a lot, I'm going to do more playing with it tomorrow though, Getting up the nerve to try it for the first time wore me out tonight


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah I bet you were worried that you were going to blow shit up. But those computer controlled NOS kits are good because if you run to lean then they automatically cut the nitrous off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

how much was the whole kit? and whatever else you had to buy?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm jealous  

How difficult was the installation? Also, did you have to replace your clutch?


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

hhhmmm glad to see someone actually got the zex kit i got and it works fine...i got the zex kit wit a 65 shot but have yet to use it...wasnt sure if it would take it or not...installation aint that hard....


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

I love it, installation was cake. 

I would start with the 55 shot on a 1.6. I have heard, that's as high as our stock fuel system can handle. Definately a rush at 55 though


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

You should try 120hp direct port. That will make you REALLY hold on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

I wouldn't doubt that.. I'm happy with 55 for now though  I can FINALLY beat my installers Civic..


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Is your engine stock?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

new question for you.. how did you use it? is it auto timed at like.. 5500 kick in, or do you press a button and wait 3 seconds.. how do you use nos? i never was explained..


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

No, A list of my mods can be found at: 
http://www.importdisplay.com/?site=member.php3&id=10


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR, youre kidding? Youve never seen Fast and the Furious? You press the button at a certain point, and then it sprays, I think max like 5 seconds?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *new question for you.. how did you use it? is it auto timed at like.. 5500 kick in, or do you press a button and wait 3 seconds.. how do you use nos? i never was explained.. *


The ZEX system works off your Throttle Position Sensor, so when the system is armed (switch in cab) as soon as you go full throttle the nos solenoid opens up. 

Most other systems except JWT and Venom I believe, use a throttle mounted micro-switch, which is an actual mechanical switch that your throttle hits to activate the system. If you wanted a "F&F" style "go fast button" on your steering wheel, it could be custom made, but I think that is very dangerous, and no system on the market comes equipted like that.

Hope this helps


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

ohh i see.. so like when you put the pedal to the floor board, it make the cable pull all the way, and that triggers it...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmm...I don't think it exactly works like that. I don't know about Zex nitrous but the nitrous for the company NOS
works when your throttle is wide open(WOT) and the "GO" button is pushed.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

And the "go" button is mounted behind your gas pedal.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Lol! Come on...I'm only trying to help you out!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

SoMissSentra said:


> *Yeah I bet you were worried that you were going to blow shit up. But those computer controlled NOS kits are good because if you run to lean then they automatically cut the nitrous off. *


Zex is NOT computer controlled! All they did was replace the microswitch that would normally be mounted to your throttle by a voltage sensor that trips a relay when a certain voltage is reached - which corresponds to WOT.

You can still run lean, you can still burn up your engine.

What ZEX has over NOS is they they vary the pressure being fed to the fuel pressure regulator's diaphragm to adjust the amount of fuel being delivered. (through the use of a bleed port, look up their patents for a picture).

Dave


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

i aint used mine yet i have to get a vacum hose for the fuel pressure....not too sure if i wanna use it yet or not...dont want to blow nothin up


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

One last thing that NOS has over ZEX, with the NOS setup they have a safety interlock that prevents the nitrous from being activated unless the fuel pressure rises above a minimum pressure.

ZEX does not check your fuel pressure to see if it is indeed being increased.

In other words, blow off the 'vacuum' (really pressure) line off your fuel pressure regulator on your NOS setup and you're still safe.

Blow off your vacuum line on your ZEX setup and you've just destroyed your engine.


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

oh ell if i blw my motor i will juss get the sr20det swap.......juss havin fun for now


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

No one has even mentioned NX in here yet. I have a nx kit on my car. The best thing you can do is add a few things.

1. Buy the fuel pressure saftey switch from NX. It goes on any system and will save you....I promise you that. It goes in line after your fuel regulator and allows you to set a + adjustment level to kill the system I run at 44psi and have mine set to kill at around 47. Super simple....screw it on, 2 wires, adjust....

2. Bottle Heater and Gauge. The more consistent the pressure is and the higher the pressure, the better it will work. Running at @1100-1150 psi on my car. If the bottle is below 1100, I dont use it. Also be sure you get a heater that turns off from pressure not temperature. Again, NX.

3. MSD window switch. Ever miss a gear, Have a little trouble while in the moment of whooping someones ass. Well with this little feature I can 'engage' at 3k and 'disengage' at 7.8k on my civic. That way I dont shoot too low and wont shoot if I redline.

4. Once oyu are hooked and wanna go bigger....clutch, colder plugs, ignition to retard the timing on the juice and and get rid of the all the push buttons nonsense or the micro switch. Steal the insides of a Zex box or get a NX WOT sensor...jsut got mine and it is so much nicer than a switch or holding a push button....

my .02


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok what yall mean when u say colder plugs??? have yet to have someone explain that one to me


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Ok, cold plugs...

there are glow plugs, AKA, they get super hot to make a spark, AKA Diesel fuel injected cars use glowplugs, elsewise they wouldnt start up.. 

REgular plugs... they co-exist with a hot ass enviornment, and are great for daily driven cars

Cold plugs .. Can take an Excessive amount of heat, these are spasifically designed for advanced ignition, Nos, or any other extreme high tempurature engines...


I may be a little off, but that should lead you in the right path


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

ok last question...who makes these type of plugs and where can i get them from....appreciate ll the help guys i know i sound like i dont know shit but i am juss gettin into this nitrous scene


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahah... hold on, ill find out

And while im looking.. read this, and it will help you understand NOS and sparkplugs



Spark Plugs and Nitrous Oxide: What Works, What Doesn't, and Why
Over the years there seems to have been a great amount of technical material written about the simple operation of a spark plug and what they can do in relation to the way an engine runs. There are a few basic characteristics about spark plugs that you need to know to make an intelligent choice about the correct spark plug for your application. First, and most important; a spark plug must be of the correct design to operate within the environment of your engine, not the other way around. This means that the spark plug has virtually no influence on how the engine burns fuel or runs in general. The correct spark plug will simply survive the conditions present in your engine. A spark plug must maintain a certain temperature to keep itself clean. The wrong heat range can cause an overheated plug or a fouled plug. The heat range refers to the temperature of the ceramic material surrounding the center electrode. 
Lean air/fuel ratios are more difficult to light because there are less fuel molecules in the area of the plug gap when the plug is scheduled to fire; thus, projected nose plugs were designed for late-model lean-burn engines. Modern high-energy ignition also allowed larger plug gaps. All the while this was happening, something else happened. Something that no one seems to have really noticed as the real culprit when the issue of factory type plugs being used with nitrous comes up. We'd like to clue you in. Quite often, a factory type, wide-gap projected plug will produce a misfire condition after only a few seconds of nitrous use. The misfire is not due to the heat range. The misfire occurs because the ground strap of the spark plug becomes a glowing ember because it is too long to dissipate the extra heat produced by a nitrous-accelerated burn condition. The correct fix for this phenomenon is to replace the plugs with one that has a shorter ground strap. By doing this, you will shorten the path for the heat being absorbed by the ground strap. You can use the same heat range, you just have to find a non-projected nose plus with a shorter and preferably thicker ground strap. 
If you only change the heat range of the spark plug to a colder heat range, you may very well still have the misfire problem. Since the length of the ground strap is the cause of the misfire, a colder spark plug may have the same length of ground strap as the hotter plug you replaced it with. 
Spark plug gaps should generally be .030" to .035". Never try to gap a plug designed for an .060" gap down to .035". Find the correct non-projected nose plug designed for an .035" gap.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Ok, im sorry, I am reading on this site.. http://www.mazdatrix.com/ign-2.htm and ill just sum up..

Cold plugs are used for extreme high engine.. aka, always close to 7K.. but they have a very lame Idle, and low RPM, its not guarenteed to fire each time.. Hot plugs on the other hand stay warm, so they are good for 1000-5000 RPM driving.... Cold plugs are for like.. 7000-19000K


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a 75 shot setup NX wet kit on my civic that I run with all the stuff I've listed above. I retard my timing with my msd 1.5 degrees and only retard at when the nitrous is in use..thus the MSD digital 6....sorry of topic. Due the juice making things hotter I need to remove more of that heat. So It had been determined that bkre7's are the way to go in the civic. That is two steps colder from the factory 8-9 types....Dont get PLATINUM for N20 either...big no-no.

WEll I run http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/ and wires. I love the reliablitly and they are actually cheap. I buy them in large lots too. great info here http://www.ngksparkplugs.com/techinfo/spark_plugs/overview.asp

from there site it looks like bkre6-11 in the vpower is stock, so check around from the Nissan Nitrous gurus who shoot lots and have upgrade and see what they use...bkre7-11 might work for you...jsut make sure you find a 1-2 step colder plug your stock plugs are probably fine, its all about what you want to do and where you want to go with it.

here's a good nissan page from sentra.net http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?S=0dad1a422b2c464724a84375aa762779

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/nitrous.shtml and
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/nitrous.shtml


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Did you prep your engine before installing the NOS and if so what did you do exactly. And is your engine stock other then the pulley's. I have a '99 Sentra GXE 1.6L with a Revolution Exhaust,Ractive Ram Intake, Bosh Plat +4 spark plugs, Hotshot Headers. Im ordering a NOS System and i want to know if i should prep my engine first or can i shot now just stock. (Pulleys on the way).


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

well i juss took everything off my car and i am sellingitso guess i wont be needing n e more help..thanx n e wayz


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hahaha, dont even think of tryin to run NOS with Bosch PLatinums.. you willl pop a piston faster than i'd pop a uhh.. well, it will blow that motor faster than... it fucks up your engine..


----------

